# How much power needed?



## Crazy_Josh (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm going to build a system with the following components:

MB: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P iP35 Socket 775
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
GFX: Point Of View 9600GT 512MB GDDR3
RAM: OCZ 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400
HD: 1x Seagate 160GB SATA2

But am not sure what level of power supply I would need for this.
Would a CoolerMaster eXtreme Power 460W PSU be enough or do I need to go higher?
I'm guessing the specs would be slightly higher than http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&tbcate=641&id=1099 

Ta,


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Get this powersupply and your computer will thank you.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


----------



## stangcharger (Mar 18, 2008)

my setup includes about the same and i am runnign 4g ddr2 800

i am using this power supply. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817339012

no problems yet. runs perfect.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The OCZ mentioned is an excellent power supply. You might also consider the Antec Trio 650 if it is more reasonably priced than the OCZ 700. Both are top gun and will make your computer hum.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

stangcharger, that powersupply doesn't have enough amps per 12v rail to support the 9600GT. You need 26amps when you have 20amps. 6 short. It may work now but in 5-6 months you will start seeing computer failures and risk the whole computer frying itself. I have seen this happen before.


----------



## stangcharger (Mar 18, 2008)

themisiek1 said:


> stangcharger, that powersupply doesn't have enough amps per 12v rail to support the 9600GT. You need 26amps when you have 20amps. 6 short. It may work now but in 5-6 months you will start seeing computer failures and risk the whole computer frying itself. I have seen this happen before.


good call didnt see that high of video card. it is early.


----------

